# hi



## BrandiJo (Sep 30, 2004)

hi, my names brandi im a orange belt and iv been here about a day i like it and i want to learn more iv been doing Tae swon do about 8 months and im very eager to learn more 

Always
brandi


----------



## Baytor (Sep 30, 2004)

Welcome aboard Brandi.  Enjoy your time here.


----------



## Cryozombie (Sep 30, 2004)

On behalf of the Moderator Team, welcome to Martial Talk!

We hope you enjoy the forums.


----------



## KenpoNoChikara (Oct 1, 2004)

Welcome, and have fun here at Martial Talk!


----------



## unterlich (Oct 1, 2004)

welcome, may the force be with u


----------



## KenpoTess (Oct 2, 2004)

Hi BrandiJo~! Welcome to the Board  I hope you have fun here~!

~Tess


----------



## 7starmantis (Oct 2, 2004)

Welcome Brandi, make yourself at home, post away and ask any questions you may have. We have alot of fun here, and we have alot of great information in the form of very knowledgable posters here.

7sm


----------



## TigerWoman (Oct 2, 2004)

Welcome BrandiJo!  I hope you enjoy TKD as much as I do!  Most of my family became black belts.  Enjoy your journey and MartialTalk.  You can learn alot here. Go through the back threads, it takes a while, but is very much worth it.  See ya around!  TW


----------



## BrandiJo (Oct 2, 2004)

wow such friendly welcomes thanks guys


----------



## Drac (Oct 5, 2004)

Greetings BrandiJo and welcome to MT, you will be surprised at how addicting this place is...Enjoy..


----------



## Oak Bo (Oct 5, 2004)

Hi ya BrandiJo...Welcome!


----------

